

Concurrency in Go: A Call Center Tutorial - c141charlie
http://www.mprescient.com/

======
exch
Nice article. A quick note though. Channels in Go are not used for Inter
Process Communication, they are for communication and synchronization of data
between functions.

From Go's spec: "A channel provides a mechanism for two concurrently executing
functions to synchronize execution and communicate by passing a value of a
specified element type."

~~~
c141charlie
Ahh. Thanks. BTW, Rob Pike added a comment on the blog to discuss a better way
to do this, and another dev wrote up Pike's solution to the comments.
[http://www.mprescient.com/journal/2011/1/9/concurrency-in-
go...](http://www.mprescient.com/journal/2011/1/9/concurrency-in-go-a-call-
center-tutorial.html)

------
jedsmith
Why isn't this permalinked to the article?

~~~
mark_h
(which is [http://www.mprescient.com/journal/2011/1/9/concurrency-in-
go...](http://www.mprescient.com/journal/2011/1/9/concurrency-in-go-a-call-
center-tutorial.html) )

~~~
c141charlie
I couldn't figur out how to update the link. Will do that with future posts.

